# Scott CR1 vs. Look 585



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I'd appreciate any feedback between the Scott CR1 and Look 585? How is acceleration, handling, and comfort between these two frames? What is Scott's warranty?


----------



## asawlrider123456789 (Dec 22, 2005)

scott-stiffer, a tad bit lighter but the hsc-5 on the look makes up for that,climbs like it's on crack

look-more comfy,italian backround, bling factor


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

gotta go with the Scott.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Isn't Look French?



asawlrider123456789 said:


> scott-stiffer, a tad bit lighter but the hsc-5 on the look makes up for that,climbs like it's on crack
> 
> look-more comfy,italian backround, bling factor


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

In reply to original question. I had a Scott CR1 Team Issue last year which cracked in the bottom bracket area--leadind up to the head tube. Which was in October 06 in which I am still waiting for a replacement frame. I t is now January 27th 2007 still has not arrived. I found the CR1 very stiff and fast , but after an hour on the bike , very harsh. I then bought a Look 585 which is very comfy, great downhill--and to me is far better than the Scott CR1. If you are racing maybe tha Scott, but other than that too harsh.


----------

